# Lola Weippert , Ekaterina Leonova , Larissa Marolt , Hanna Sökeland @ RTL Wasserspiele 22.10.2022 3V



## SnoopyScan (22 Okt. 2022)

​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 1a 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (1003,35 MB)​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 1b 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (901,35 MB)​


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Okt. 2022)

Schönen Dank für die Mädels, besonders Lola und Ekat überzeugen


----------



## Punisher (22 Okt. 2022)

Schöne Körper


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Okt. 2022)

Knackige Sache!


----------



## Austin (22 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Bikini/Badeanzüge Mädels,besonders Lola und Ekat,aber das beste Outfit hat hier eindeutig diese Hanna...


----------



## ferdibier58 (22 Okt. 2022)

Beim Bademoden-Buffet bevorzuge ich die Hannah.
Vorzüglich von allen Seiten😂


----------



## talking22 (22 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Wasserspiele in 1080.


----------



## SnoopyScan (22 Okt. 2022)

Bei dem Knackpo von Hanna muss ich mich zurückhalten, nicht noch mehr Caps zu machen 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 2a 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (888,49 MB)​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 2b 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (989,21 MB)​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 2c 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (463,83 MB)​


----------



## Dennis_0205 (22 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die tollen Caps! Ist/war Laura Wontorra auch nett anzusehen? Sie sollte doch auch dabei sein oder?


----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)

Ich wäre bei dieser Show für eine Frauenquote von 100%!!!!

Danke sehr


----------



## tk99 (22 Okt. 2022)

Austin schrieb:


> Danke für die Bikini/Badeanzüge Mädels,besonders Lola und Ekat,aber das beste Outfit hat hier eindeutig diese Hanna...



Ganz klar die optische Siegerin!!!


----------



## derantichrist7 (22 Okt. 2022)

Danke für Hanna


----------



## crazyfor (22 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Girls


----------



## Jubelbube (22 Okt. 2022)

Klar, die Spiele sind spannend und man kann richtig mitfiebern !
Aber wenn nur Jungs mitmachen würden, wäre es nicht ganz so gut.
Und ich würde nicht ne Sekunde gucken. 💁‍♂️


Ich danke dem mir völlig unbekannten (😋) Threadersteller für´s Posten der besten Momente !!
Dazu klasse Previews !! Fixer Webspace !! Und ultraschnelles Editieren !!
Perfekt !!! 🙂🥳


----------



## SnoopyScan (22 Okt. 2022)

​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 3a 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (1002,9 MB)​Lola Weippert Ekaterina Leonova Larissa Marolt Hanna Sökeland RTL Wasserspiele 3b 20221022 SC 1080i.ts (822,74 MB)​


----------



## Jubelbube (23 Okt. 2022)

. . . und alles in HD !!!
Klar. Was anderes wäre zu erwarten gewesen ? 😋

Vielen Dank auch noch für den Nachschlag !! 
🙂🙂


----------



## Austin (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für den Nachschlag.
Haben Lola und Hanna zwischendurch 1:1 ihre Bikinis miteinander getauscht?🧐


----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)

@SnoopyScan : Du bist und bleibst der KÖNIG der scans und clips!!!

Danke für deinen hervorragenden Job hier (und damals in der CPC)


----------



## capri216 (23 Okt. 2022)

Dennis_0205 schrieb:


> Danke für die tollen Caps! Ist/war Laura Wontorra auch nett anzusehen? Sie sollte doch auch dabei sein oder?


Seit wann ist die nett anzusehen ? 

Sie ist nicht besonders hübsch, hat eine fürchtlichliche Stimme und kann nichts. 

Aber für RTL reicht es offenbar.


----------



## Buche (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Badenixen, gerade die Hanna war eine positive Überraschung


----------



## HdPI (23 Okt. 2022)

Ich sehe nur Ärsche. Genau mein Fall! Vielen Dank für die Impressionen aus den Formaten der Zukunft. Da freut sich der Märchenonkel.


----------



## ThomasGermany (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Arbeit. Optisch hat mir Lola am besten gefallen. Eigentlich war nur bei ihr auch mal obenrum was zu sehen. Ansonsten ist mein Liebling hier Larissa, obwohl ihr Badeanzug nicht so toll war.


----------



## pudbull (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank Snoopy für deine geniale Arbeit mal wieder.


----------



## purzel70 (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## r2m (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## vfb2000 (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Ratimo321 (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank für diesen perfekte Po von Hanna.


----------



## rostlaube (23 Okt. 2022)

Größtenteils überzeugende Optik aber warum machen sich Promis in solchen Sendungen zum Affen? Ist die finanzielle Not so groß oder die Sucht nach Öffentlichkeit so stark? Ich werde mich nie mit solchen Produktionen anfreunden können. Vermutlich lebe ich in einer anderen Welt, finde ich auch gut so.

An der Schnittarbeit möchte ich keine Kritik äußern, eher an der Senderfamilie und der Niveaulosigkeit solcher Formate. Am€n.


----------



## Jannibaby (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank für Ekat.


----------



## camelot (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## mortis (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die ganze Mühe


----------



## jackass11 (23 Okt. 2022)

Super Arbeit. Gerne mehr


----------



## leggyman (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank! Hanna ist ja wohl eher anderen Damen zugetan, aber sie ist für mich ein optisches Highlight. Top Figur und sie hat für mich den wohl perfektesten Popo.....


----------



## TV-Junkie (23 Okt. 2022)

Grandiose Arbeit,
vielen Dank für die tollen Videos.
Hanna ist ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## Terrier (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank, Snoopy. Großartige Arbeit - wie gewohnt. Ich hoffe, da wird ne Staffel draus. Hätte da mindestens 20 Frauen im Kopf, die ich gerne mal SO sehen würde...


----------



## KamillaFan (23 Okt. 2022)

Glaube nicht das ich inhaltlich oder intellektuell bei der Sendung etwas verpasst habe, aber alle wesentlichen Details werden hier von @SnoopyScan in herausragender Qualität zusammengefasst und geteilt.


----------



## pedropuma (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## sportbil (23 Okt. 2022)

Sehr schön, danke Snoopy!


----------



## Schnorzi (23 Okt. 2022)

Schönes Konzept.
Besten Dank für die tollen Clips.


----------



## celebrater (23 Okt. 2022)

knaller!

dickes Danke!


----------



## Sepp2500 (23 Okt. 2022)

Wow Hannah sieht ja toll aus danke


----------



## zeropeter (23 Okt. 2022)

Vielen danke, mega gut. Ich liebe Lolas Arsch wenn man das so sagen darf


----------



## zeropeter (23 Okt. 2022)

rostlaube schrieb:


> Größtenteils überzeugende Optik aber warum machen sich Promis in solchen Sendungen zum Affen? Ist die finanzielle Not so groß oder die Sucht nach Öffentlichkeit so stark? Ich werde mich nie mit solchen Produktionen anfreunden können. Vermutlich lebe ich in einer anderen Welt, finde ich auch gut so.
> 
> An der Schnittarbeit möchte ich keine Kritik äußern, eher an der Senderfamilie und der Niveaulosigkeit solcher Formate. Am€n.


Ist wahrscheinlich ne Mischung von allem, aber so lange ich hübsche Frauen und dann noch freizügig in solchen Sendungen bewundern darf, soll es mir recht sein


----------



## Death Row (23 Okt. 2022)

Krass! Hanna sieht echt am geilsten aus von allen. 🤗


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke dir für die feuchten Mädels


----------



## abelnema (23 Okt. 2022)

Super, danke.


----------



## Claro (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## comatron (23 Okt. 2022)

rostlaube schrieb:


> Größtenteils überzeugende Optik aber warum machen sich Promis in solchen Sendungen zum Affen? Ist die finanzielle Not so groß oder die Sucht nach Öffentlichkeit so stark?
> 
> An der Schnittarbeit möchte ich keine Kritik äußern, eher an der Senderfamilie und der Niveaulosigkeit solcher Formate. Am€n.


Wo hast du dort Promis gesehen ?

Die privaten Sender senden das, was viele Zuschauer ansehen. Also liegts wohl weniger an den Sendern.


----------



## Buster (23 Okt. 2022)

Hammer Posting SnoopyScan  

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## Trojanski (23 Okt. 2022)

Schönen Dank fürs teilen 🤗


----------



## John_CPC (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für Lola und den Hintern von Hanna...ein Träumchen


----------



## Schlaudraf (23 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Damen. Lola und Hanna in ihren Bikinis absolut heiß und sexy. Und Hanna mit ihren Heckansichten der Oberhammer.


----------



## cinema12de (23 Okt. 2022)

WOW !!!! Vielen Dank für die Videos der Damen !!!!


----------



## checker3000 (23 Okt. 2022)

Der Hammer! Danke!


----------



## capri216 (24 Okt. 2022)

ThomasGermany schrieb:


> Danke für die Arbeit. Optisch hat mir Lola am besten gefallen. Eigentlich war nur bei ihr auch mal obenrum was zu sehen. Ansonsten ist mein Liebling hier Larissa, obwohl ihr Badeanzug nicht so toll war.


Die Lariissa ist einafch nur furchtbar und wenn sie dann noch den Mund aufmacht.


----------



## westrekker (26 Okt. 2022)

Klasse Video-Collection von den feuchten Girls !
Meine '10' für Swimwear geht an Ekat und die '10' für Body klar an Hanna ! 
THX so much @SnoopyScan für die klasse Arbeit !


----------



## micc0099 (26 Okt. 2022)

_sehr geile bikini-mädels ... _


----------



## mr_red (26 Okt. 2022)

WOW Klasse Videos und Pic´s 
DANKE


----------



## Berlin2010 (26 Okt. 2022)

Hanna wow, Lola wow... vielen Dank


----------



## Celebfun (26 Okt. 2022)

tolle Arbeit, hübsche Mädels, aber Lolita Lola hat alle ausgestochen


----------



## streti (28 Okt. 2022)

Danke für die Badenixen!


----------



## Katie (30 Okt. 2022)

klasse, vielen dank für die sexy Wassernixen, auch wenn mir Ekats Badeanzug etwas zu brav ist


----------



## grasy2.0 (7 Nov. 2022)

Viel bessere "Veranstaltung", als das kürzliche RTLige Turmspringen


----------



## krauschris (7 Nov. 2022)

ferdibier58 schrieb:


> Beim Bademoden-Buffet bevorzuge ich die Hannah.
> Vorzüglich von allen Seiten😂


Scheinbar die einzige des Gestüts die weiß was sich gehört


----------



## krauschris (7 Nov. 2022)

Also der Arsch dieser Hannah.....mein lieber Schwan! Da pulsiert es bei mir in der Lendenregion!


----------



## Chrisso (9 Nov. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die wunderbaren Damen und die sehr ansprechende Optik


----------

